# Does HDMI cable quality matter (not purely audio, I know...)



## Illah

...but I trust you guys on this forum and AVS is an overcrowded mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, title says it all. Of course I don't mean using cheap garbage vs. fancy-pants stuff, but I'm talking the difference between a decent well built $15-20 cable and the higher end stuff in a 6-10' run.

 Since HDMI is all digital I don't see cables doing much once you get out of the garbage range, especially on short runs. I use stock DVI cables with my computer monitors and HDMI is the same thing, and I've never had concerns with picture quality (and I video edit, photo edit, etc). That leads me to believe that it doesn't matter.

 For example, this is what I'm thinking of:

20627-6-.#20627-6 HDMI A-A, M/M, Supports 1080p & Version 1.3 , 6'-Central Computer Systems Inc.

 I already have a DVI-HDMI of the same brand for my DVD player and it looks perfectly good to me, but the perfectionist side of me forces me to ask for opinions anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --Illah


----------



## Illah

Just saw this Blue Jeans article and it makes a lot of sense:

HDMI vs. Component Video -- Blue Jeans Cable

 Funny, because before having an HDMI cable I had my dish receiver hooked up via very high-quality component cables...and I could have sworn it looked better than with HDMI! But my thinking was, "Digital bit-perfect *has* to be better."

 Hmmm, might swap them around and take another look...

 --Illah


----------



## kontai69

PC World tested various HDMI cables, from cheap to expensive, and basically saw and measured no functional differences among them...

The Cable Game


----------



## RedLeader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ But my thinking was, "Digital bit-perfect *has* to be better."_

 

Just think, what is doing the processing, and where? If you're using HDMI vs Component, there are different processors, deinterlacers, scalers, etc at work. Unless you know the specifics of your system and which _should_ be better, just pick the one that looks the best to you. (Personally I always do that, but some people are silly)


----------



## IPodPJ

Well, considering digital coaxial cable for audio makes a difference (due to better signal transmission [voltage] and lower noise, not because it is alltering a digital bit), I'm sure a good HDMI cable would make a difference too. However, I don't suggest spending an arm and a leg on a digital cable. Just get a good one. I got my coax cable from Cobalt Cable. They also make a very nice HDMI cable, so perhaps you should check them out. They are an honest company that won't rip you off. Unlike most cable companies that have other facilities manufacture cables for them, these guys custom build your cable to order. I suggest everyone read their entire front page. They might learn a thing or two.

HDMI Cables, Audio Cables & Audio Patch Cables - Cobalt Cable


----------



## infinitesymphony

I was going to suggest BJC's HDMI cable article, but you've already found it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of their articles about HDMI are worth a read, as are the ones about other cable types.


----------



## Illah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just think, what is doing the processing, and where? If you're using HDMI vs Component, there are different processors, deinterlacers, scalers, etc at work. Unless you know the specifics of your system and which _should_ be better, just pick the one that looks the best to you. (Personally I always do that, but some people are silly)_

 

I actually tested them side by side last night. My box let's me hook up both at the same time so it was just a matter of selecting the source on the TV.

 HDMI is sharper, component a little softer, but on some things the softness actually helps (especially SD since extra sharpness only better reveals the artifacts of scaling). Another area where the softness helps is tonal scenes, like a blue sky. It created a smoother look vs. HDMI which better revealed the grain of the video signal.

 Overall HDMI was a *little* better only due to sharpness, which I've always kind of liked in my images (for example, architecture and minimalist photography are my favorites...razor sharp lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Outside of sharpness there were no major differences in color or anything else.

 And for those who think I might be crazy, my wife verified this without me telling her which source was which.

 Still haven't done the same side-by-side test with my DVD player so I might do that as well.

 --Illah


----------



## soloz2

I just got a couple of the bjc belden HDMI cables and they're pretty good.


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually tested them side by side last night. My box let's me hook up both at the same time so it was just a matter of selecting the source on the TV.

 HDMI is sharper, component a little softer, but on some things the softness actually helps (especially SD since extra sharpness only better reveals the artifacts of scaling). Another area where the softness helps is tonal scenes, like a blue sky. It created a smoother look vs. HDMI which better revealed the grain of the video signal.

 Overall HDMI was a *little* better only due to sharpness, which I've always kind of liked in my images (for example, architecture and minimalist photography are my favorites...razor sharp lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Outside of sharpness there were no major differences in color or anything else.

 And for those who think I might be crazy, my wife verified this without me telling her which source was which.

 Still haven't done the same side-by-side test with my DVD player so I might do that as well.

 --Illah_

 


 So why don't you use component, and turn up the sharpness on your TV?


----------



## Illah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nick20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So why don't you use component, and turn up the sharpness on your TV?_

 

For the same reason I don't use cheap audio gear and compensate with EQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --Illah


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the same reason I don't use cheap audio gear and compensate with EQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --Illah_

 


 I don't get it.


 You "want" the sharpness of HDMI, but won't turn up your sharpness on your TV!? It's not like turning up the sharpness on your TV is "artifical". I won't even ask if you've calibrated your TV...


----------



## Illah

Yes, it is calibrated. And regarding the cables, I have both, so what's the issue? Not sure what you're trying to 'get' me on regarding the whole sharpness thing.

 How about I just use composite and turn sharpness up even more. Or I could just use 2 out of the 3 component cables and make up for the lost color with mad color settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just as good!

 --Illah


----------



## RedLeader

Yea, I like HDMI for video games/computer monitor stuff, but I prefer component for movies/tv. So... xbox on the HDMI and dvd on the component! Makes it easy for me, as I only have one of each


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Illah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it is calibrated. And regarding the cables, I have both, so what's the issue? Not sure what you're trying to 'get' me on regarding the whole sharpness thing.

 How about I just use composite and turn sharpness up even more. Or I could just use 2 out of the 3 component cables and make up for the lost color with mad color settings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just as good!

 --Illah_

 


 If all the HDMI does, is add more sharpness, why not benefit from the component cables, and gently turn up the sharpness a little bit. Then, you have best of both worlds.. no?


 I'm not trying to get on you for anything.. you mentioned the only difference with HDMI, is it adds sharpness. So, why not use all the benefits of component, then turn your TV's sharpness up.


 I have no idea what this has to do with using "cheap" audio equipment, and a EQ. It's not like you're artifically saturating your TV with something, like EQ does.. so I don't see the resemblance. 


 Are you using a CRT or one of the "newer" technologies? 







 -Nick


----------

